# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Superators Add New Operators to Ruby

## Inprise

http://jicksta.com/articles/2007/08/...rators-to-ruby

برای اولین بار بعد از 15 سال برنامه نویسی ، یک اپراتور جدید ساختم بدون اینکه به کسی فحش بدم ؛ حتی خوشم هم اومد هر چند که هنوز ناقص هست ! همین یک خط توضیح کافیه .

----------

